# Do you feel like an adult?



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

q


----------



## erdecis (Aug 16, 2008)

Nope, I am all kinds of immature.


----------



## Sabreth (Dec 2, 2004)

Not even close


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

No. I've never felt like an adult. I crave that feeling so much, but I usually feel like a helpless child. I haven't outgrown the traumatic circumstances of my adolescence.


----------



## nightrain (Nov 17, 2008)

No. I don't care though.


----------



## Maiketh (May 7, 2009)

Nope, i'm immature


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Oh crap, I wasn't looking and just voted yes. But, no I don't feel like an adult although I am technically one. Biologically, yes. Emotionally, no. Somehow I never made it out of 9th grade emotion-wise.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

Sort of. I feel like an adult, but I don't feel like my mentality is where it should be in relation to my age.


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

No.


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

No I don't.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Technically an adult and mature as an adult, but I don't really have the life of an adult and don't feel like I have the experience of your typical adult. 

The SA thing aside, I'm also young at heart. 

That's 3-2 in "No"'s favour, so I'll say no.


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

I feel about 800 years old, so yeah, I feel like an adult. :fall

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## Globe_Trekker (Jan 29, 2009)

I'm barely 24 but mentally I feel like I'm 14


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Not really.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Not in the least. I have the maturity of a 15 year old, the life experience of an 11 year old and I am still financially dependent on my parents.


----------



## livinginfear (Jan 31, 2009)

Nope, and I've been an adult for 27 years so I'm not holding out a lot of hope.


----------



## lastofthekews (May 11, 2009)

No, i'm nearly 31 but don't feel like an adult at all.


----------



## Fairyxo (Jan 28, 2009)

Yes and I am an adult.


----------



## Madison_Rose (Feb 27, 2009)

I'm really surprised by the number of people who said no! Why not, guys?

I'm pretty immature in many ways - hate and avoid filling in forms, don't have a proper career or a flat to myself. However, I voted yes, because I have supported myself for 5 years.


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

Madison_Rose said:


> I'm really surprised by the number of people who said no! Why not, guys?
> 
> I'm pretty immature in many ways - hate and avoid filling in forms, don't have a proper career or a flat to myself. However, I voted yes, because I have supported myself for 5 years.


I said no precisely because I haven't supported myself ever, and I'm nowhere near capable of doing so. Also, never having been in a relationship and experiencing all that that entails makes me feel very immature. They're the main reasons.


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

No. Just because when I compare myself to regular people my age they've established a career, are married, bought a house and have kids. I'm still pretty dependent. I feel like a child in an adult's body. 

People at 15 have probably experienced more than me. I really have a difficult time taking care of myself. Teenagers who work just have way more confidence.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nope, 44 going on 17.


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Not until Dec 17 of this year


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Of course.


----------



## erdecis (Aug 16, 2008)

Madison_Rose said:


> I'm really surprised by the number of people who said no! Why not, guys?
> 
> I'm pretty immature in many ways - hate and avoid filling in forms, don't have a proper career or a flat to myself. However, I voted yes, because I have supported myself for 5 years.


While I technically have supported myself for four years while I was in the military, am married and own a house, and it's not like I actively seek the company of younger people and I feel old from time to time, I can't really take care of things like a grownup should be able to - I can't handle responsibility. It's as if my husband has taken the place of my parents; I can barely do anything on my own.

And I also look around at "normal" people my age and it seems like they've accomplished so much more and are so much more further ahead in their lives in terms of career, family, and what not than myself.


----------



## VCL XI (Jan 19, 2004)

I'm more like a little kid now than when I was actually a kid.


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

I'm almost "over the hill", but feel just as insecure as I did when I was 15.


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

Not yet.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

nope


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

No, I don't even feel human


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

Yes and no. I can't even give a straight answer to this.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

At 36 I'm an adult times two in age. In some ways I still feel like a kid; in other ways I feel like an old man.


----------



## lazy (Nov 19, 2008)

I'm waaaaay behind in adult experience; mainly being responsible and independent.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I feel like an adult when I'm alone and doing things for myself. I can manage my own affairs perfectly fine.

But when I'm doing things for other people, I don't feel like an adult at all. I get anxious that I'll do a terrible job and then I'll usually _do_ a terrible job. My inability to write cheques in public makes me feel about nine years old.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Yes, and yes.

My father's death on January 22, 2007 was a huge wakeup call for me. As the elder child, I had to take responsibility for running the household. It has taught me that, yes, I can handle life - the very thing I feared. In taking on the household, which many around me swear I could not handle.....but HAVE!, I am learning about modern stuff.


----------



## CircularThinking (May 9, 2009)

Curious about those who responded with no..

Do you not feel like an adult because you don't feel self sufficient? Or because you don't feel you've matured mentally?

I'm in the first boat..


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

CircularThinking said:


> because you don't feel you've matured mentally.


^


----------



## RoninDistance (May 23, 2009)

Edward Norton's character said it best in that wonderful movie known as "Fight Club".

_I'm a 30 year old boy._

Ain't that the truth? :um


----------



## ericastooge (May 20, 2009)

I sometimes I do but most of the time I don't feel like an adult. I don't look like one neither.


----------



## lazy (Nov 19, 2008)

CircularThinking said:


> Do you not feel like an adult because you don't feel self sufficient? Or because you don't feel you've matured mentally?


Both.


----------



## hopelesslyshy (Oct 27, 2008)

No, not technically an adult anyways though.


----------



## kenny87 (Feb 22, 2009)

Not at all

1. I don't drive yet
2. I don't even have a checking account
3. Have never really been out on my own, even to go to a store.
2. I live at home with my grandparents, which is what I've done since age 6
3. I have no job and wouldn't understand how to go about getting one
4. I don't understand how life works, never had to pay bills, insurance, taxes, rent or anything and couldn't start to tell you how it would work, I just have no idea how all legal/money crap works that are required to get though life and everyone seems to know what there doing.
5. I don't have basic living skills such as cooking, laundry, washing dishes, what I should take when I get sick, what to do if something in the home isn't working right( air,heat,plumbing,ect) or who I would call to fix it. I am not "completely" helpless in these categories, just about 90-95%. Honestly though I could probably do this fairly easily, its more of being raised to sit around and let other people do everything and then it becoming more of a "embarrassment" to do these things, like when your born your totally carefree and you parents teach you what you should and should not do, some of it you finally gets to you and then you have this concept of right and wrong and normal or embarrassing, they went as far as to teach me not to do anything for myself, kind of like a spoiled rich kid would be raised, its great when your young, having everyone pick up after you, but when I got older I started to feel like I really should be doing this, but no is letting me or every trying to get me to and it would feel strange to suddenly start, so when I am around them I feel weird to help myself. For example it would be nice if I could cook, but I wouldn't be caught dead actually doing it myself around my parents/grandparents. 

That last one is hard for me to explain, but I think I got it.


----------

